# Armrest



## gasrat (Feb 6, 2003)

I did a search but nothing came up that would help. 

I was wondering if an armrest from a SE-R would fit a 1.6L sentra? Can I just go to the dealer and order the armrest and mounting kit? Would I be able to obtain an armrest from another source? I've looked around but have found nothing.

Thanx.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

im not to familiar with b13 ,but u would think that the enterior between an se=r and an xe/e/s models would be pretty much identical. if its not that expensive i would go for it. the mounting points should already be in ur car


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

There are many threads about this. The SE-R arm rest will fit, but they are rare as hen's teeth. The dealer does not have them, SE-R or otherwise, so the JY is your only alternative AFAIK. Or... find an NX-2000 because they have built in arm rests and are based upon the b-13 anyway, and switch out the entire console--very easy, but again you'll have to scour a JY for one but they are available. However, those NX armrests don't come up high enough or forward enough to be comfortable, hence they are virtually useless. Therefore, you have to get an Altima arm rest (I think it was), rip off the door of the NX armrest, and morph the Altima arm rest by screwing the hinge onto the NX console and wa-la, perfect height.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

hey AVERAGE... do you have pics of your B12?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Yeah the b13 oem armrest is a bitch to find, and nissan no longer makes them. I just bought one from a fellow board member Jay aka jingjing in the for sale section of this forum which happens to be in great condition. Lucky me...


----------



## gasrat (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanx for the info, I thought it would be a simple install. Seems it will be harder to find one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

*armrest.....*

Those armrest are IMPOSSIBLE to find!!! But I had a stock number and called the local Nissan dealer, they advised me that in the LA wherehouse they had 2 availible. I got one of them 2 weeks ago. Fits perfectly on my SE-R. Good luck finding one.


----------



## Fosters (Aug 1, 2002)

Centurion said:


> *However, those NX armrests don't come up high enough or forward enough to be comfortable, hence they are virtually useless. Therefore, you have to get an Altima arm rest (I think it was), rip off the door of the NX armrest, and morph the Altima arm rest by screwing the hinge onto the NX console and wa-la, perfect height. *


You can also use a P10 G20 armrest, which I think is just as good as your idea. Here is a link to mine; NX console w/ G20 armrest, it is very comfortable. I actually like it better than the B13 armrest that I had for awhile (sold after this layout worked.)
http://webpages.charter.net/j_foster/SE-R Console.htm

I actually have a new leather cover on my armrest, but it isn't shown is these pictures.

Josh


----------



## Fosters (Aug 1, 2002)

One other thing, for the guys that do have these armrests or if you get one from the junkyard. A guy named Keepsake offers replacement covers (along with shift boots). You can see a picture of the new leather at the bottom of my page also - check the above link.

His website: http://boots.hypermart.net/ 

Josh

P.S. not trying to jack your thread, but wanted to bring this up if you find one at the junkyard.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Fosters said:


> *You can also use a P10 G20 armrest
> Josh *


Good tip, but I haven't seen any Infinities in a JY yet.


----------



## vegetation (Mar 20, 2003)

Actually, the NX never came with a PADDED arm rest, unless it was a dealer installed option, or you bought the part separately. What the NX has is a high center console with a small aft storage compartment, for which the padded part can mount onto the lid.


----------



## wolf22m (Nov 21, 2002)

I didn't have one in my car when I bought it and just recently purchased one from JC Whitney. It is a black one that matches the interior almost perfectly and is generic so it will easily fit. The mounts are adjustable and it has a storage space. THis way you can adjust the height to whatever you want short or tall. The armrest will cost you $40, but well worth it and easy to install. I took my seats out for more room and was done in half an hour. Good luck searching for the originals. There was one on ebay that went for over $100


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

not at the moment


----------



## gasrat (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah, I think I'll go with the JC Whitney armrest. I don't really want to pay over a hundred dollars for an armrest when I can have one with a storage bin for forty bucks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

You wouldn't happen to have the JC whitney part number would you?


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Off topic, who makes a arm rest? I dont have one, i dont think my car ever had one, are the stock on a SE-R?


----------



## gasrat (Feb 6, 2003)

Just go to JCWhitney and type in armrest in the search box.

An armest is just an interior piece that you can rest your arm on. They are usually between the seats and on the doors. And I think that 93-94 SE-Rs came with them as stock. Like I said though, I think. I don't have an SE-R unfortunately.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

*Again*



sentrapower93 said:


> Yeah the b13 oem armrest is a bitch to find, and nissan no longer makes them. I just bought one from a fellow board member Jay aka jingjing in the for sale section of this forum which happens to be in great condition. Lucky me...


Man this is an old post, BUT instead of starting a new one...........

I, like sentrapower93 have just been lucky to find a stock armrest from a fellow forum member. Now,,,, Anyone know How it mounts? I assume that it fits into the back ashtray slot.??????? 
Ideas or a diagram or anything would be great.

thanks
Jake


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I have one of those in my 93----I had it sitting in my toolbox for about 3 years because didn't like it. If I had a camera I'd take pictures of mine for you. Make sure if you buy one that you get the replacement cover for where the rear ashtray is. 

Anyone have any idea how much one of these things is worth? I might sell mine. It's in perfect shape.

::::EDIT:::::

Here's a crappy picture that I took just a few minutes ago with my phone. Sorry for the bad quality but it's on night mode. There's a wrap that goes around the posts but I removed it so you could see how it mounted.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

HATEnFATE said:


> I have one of those in my 93----I had it sitting in my toolbox for about 3 years because didn't like it. If I had a camera I'd take pictures of mine for you. Make sure if you buy one that you get the replacement cover for where the rear ashtray is.
> 
> Anyone have any idea how much one of these things is worth? I might sell mine. It's in perfect shape.
> 
> ...


does the long end fit into the ashtray "hole"? I am guessing I have to drill the two holes for the brackets I see in your picture. I have the cover that goes over that bracket but DO NOT have the piece that goes in the ashtray...
Thanks for the view though


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

You do remove the ashtray to fit the rear bar in. I've got the piece for it but I need it obviously. Yes you have to drill holes for the front bar to fit.

The only thing I don't like about it is the fact that it makes the seatbelt harder to buckle and it kinda gets in the way of the e-brake. 

Glad I could help. I might be able to get some better pictures if you need them.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

HATEnFATE said:


> You do remove the ashtray to fit the rear bar in. I've got the piece for it but I need it obviously. Yes you have to drill holes for the front bar to fit.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about it is the fact that it makes the seatbelt harder to buckle and it kinda gets in the way of the e-brake.
> 
> Glad I could help. I might be able to get some better pictures if you need them.


Thanks,, You've been a great help. Now I have the mission of finding the "other" piece.

Oh,, Looking into the ashtray and then forward, there are two screws that come through the console and into a metal braket (has to be the support for the aft part of console). Do those screws go through the holes on the "pole" of the armrest? It looks like those screws hold the back part and then the two holes I have to drill will hold the front.?
Thanks again


----------



## 91 Sentra (Jan 27, 2006)

:cheers:


gasrat said:


> I did a search but nothing came up that would help.
> 
> I was wondering if an armrest from a SE-R would fit a 1.6L sentra? Can I just go to the dealer and order the armrest and mounting kit? Would I be able to obtain an armrest from another source? I've looked around but have found nothing.
> 
> Thanx.


well can the armrest fit in the 91 sentra or no? :newbie: :showpics:
:cheers: :fluffy: :jawdrop: :givebeer: :fluffpol: :woowoo: :wtf: :crazy:


----------



## 91 Sentra (Jan 27, 2006)

gasrat said:


> Just go to JCWhitney and type in armrest in the search box.
> 
> An armest is just an interior piece that you can rest your arm on. They are usually between the seats and on the doors. And I think that 93-94 SE-Rs came with them as stock. Like I said though, I think. I don't have an SE-R unfortunately.




can i get a armrest for my 91 sentra or no


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

It was in my 91 when I bought it. 

I'll look at the bracket when I get home. I'm at work right now. I'll get back to ya.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

91 Sentra said:


> :cheers:
> 
> well can the armrest fit in the 91 sentra or no? :newbie: :showpics:
> :cheers: :fluffy: :jawdrop: :givebeer: :fluffpol: :woowoo: :wtf: :crazy:



All these things you put in a post just screw it up.. STOP IT!
You posted the same damn question in like 3 minutes. You need to quit. It just shows you have no clue.


----------



## 91 Sentra (Jan 27, 2006)

HATEnFATE said:


> All these things you put in a post just screw it up.. STOP IT!
> You posted the same damn question in like 3 minutes. You need to quit. It just shows you have no clue.


what kind of Autox's


----------



## 91 Sentra (Jan 27, 2006)

HATEnFATE said:


> All these things you put in a post just screw it up.. STOP IT!
> You posted the same damn question in like 3 minutes. You need to quit. It just shows you have no clue.


I will stop it im sorry ok B!!


----------



## 91 Sentra (Jan 27, 2006)

HATEnFATE said:


> You do remove the ashtray to fit the rear bar in. I've got the piece for it but I need it obviously. Yes you have to drill holes for the front bar to fit.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about it is the fact that it makes the seatbelt harder to buckle and it kinda gets in the way of the e-brake.
> 
> Glad I could help. I might be able to get some better pictures if you need them.


Can i install a JVC Cd Player With DVD in My 91 sentra


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

HATEnFATE said:


> It was in my 91 when I bought it.
> 
> I'll look at the bracket when I get home. I'm at work right now. I'll get back to ya.


Got it!. Thanks for your help. I worked with it today since it was like summer out. Got it all installed and it looks good in there. Now I have to find that piece that goes in the back. It really isnt noticable because the seats are all the way back and I have seat covers on, so it "kinda" covers it.

Truely though,,, thanks for the help!!!! :cheers:


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Glad I was able to help.


----------

